# How to wear orange eyeshadow



## ThePowderPuff (Feb 14, 2010)

I have several orange eyeshadows, but I think they're quite difficult to pair with others. I LOVE orange but I just can't figure out how to wear them. Which looks can I do with orange eyeshadow?


----------



## shootout (Feb 14, 2010)

A sunset/sunrise type of look always looks good on anyone!
Combine oranges, pinks, purples, and blend blend blend.


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Feb 14, 2010)

I always wear Rule with MUFE #93 or sattelite dreams. Orange is hot


----------



## hawaii02 (Feb 14, 2010)

Another who wears Rule, but depending on the season. Rule/Bronze/Henna type looks in the fall. Rule/Passionate/Nocturnelle for spring/summer.


----------



## Honey xOo (Feb 14, 2010)

Keep the orange on ur lid and use a bronzey brown in the crease and a pretty pale gold highlight. Line with black pencil and add mascara. You'll have sexy warm summer eyes


----------



## Kragey (Feb 14, 2010)

I love crazy bright stuff, but tons of people have complimented me on a burnished orange with a bright or navy blue I've worn Rule with Jewel Blue and a generic navy and have gotten tons of compliments!

You can also use it as a liner for a more neutral look, if too much orange bothers you.


----------



## InspiredBlue (Feb 16, 2010)

I like the orange and green look Purity has as the first example in this post. I tried something similar in the fall, sort of an autumn leaves kind of thing.
Purity - Beauty Basics - Ögonskugga


----------



## Steel Magnolia (Feb 16, 2010)

Its actually lovely if you wear orange on the lid and a deep blue/navy in the crease too.


----------



## littlepickle (Feb 17, 2010)

I have the YSL Palette d'Afrique LE which has a gorgeous matte orange as well as an umber, a goldenrod yellow and a bone shade. I like to wear all of them at once, or the orange with the umber.


----------



## kimmy (Feb 20, 2010)

with green eyes, i'm a big fan of oranges. i used to always wear milani flare on my lid, mac paradisco in my crease and mac dazzlelight to highlightmy browbone and tear duct, with a little milani flare on my lower lashline. then some black mascara. loove.


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Feb 20, 2010)

Which navy blue would you recommend with MACs orange E/S?


----------



## Meisje (Feb 20, 2010)

I like a darker orange on the outer corner and a light orange or gold on the inner lid, with something to darken the outer v (black, grey).


----------



## yupitzTara (Mar 1, 2010)

I like to pare it with neutrals like arena, texture, evening aura, and sadle.  I'll do a light neutral (arena, or evening aura) on the lid, and orange in the crease, then a brown in the outer V & into the crease a little... hth.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 1, 2010)

yes i am also a big fan of sunset and tropical eyes with ornage shadows! try teaming them with hot pinks, violets, blues and greens!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Mar 1, 2010)

I did orange on the lid today with purple in the crease. Love


----------



## Susanne (Mar 1, 2010)

I love to wear:

yellow e/s on the lid
orange e/s in the crease
pink e/s in the outer V


----------



## Kragey (Mar 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Katjamo* 

 
_Which navy blue would you recommend with MACs orange E/S?_

 

Personally, I'd recommend Plummage.


----------



## DirtyHarriet (Mar 3, 2010)

With my blue eyes, I love mixing orange into my neutral looks.  Here's one of my faves (I'm NC25 for reference).

- Wash a nude color all over lid and slightly into crease (try era, brule, patina) with a 224 or 217 brush.  You want just a subtle wash of color.

- with a 224, wash an orange shadow into crease and slighly above (I like tete-a-tint, paradisco, and amber lights)

- with a 217, blend a matte brownish/neutral shade into the crease where you just put down the orange, letting the orange peek through on the edges (try cork, wedge, kid, soft brown).

- if you wish, you can deepen the crease with a darker brown or black (handwritten, espresso, carbon) with a 219 (then blended with the 217)

- Highlight the inner corner and unber brow (I like blanc type and shroom)

This is a neutral work appropriate look with just a hint of color.  I incorporate pinks into my neutral looks in the same way!


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Mar 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DirtyHarriet* 

 
_With my blue eyes, I love mixing orange into my neutral looks.  Here's one of my faves (I'm NC25 for reference).

- Wash a nude color all over lid and slightly into crease (try era, brule, patina) with a 224 or 217 brush.  You want just a subtle wash of color.

- with a 224, wash an orange shadow into crease and slighly above (I like tete-a-tint, paradisco, and amber lights)

- with a 217, blend a matte brownish/neutral shade into the crease where you just put down the orange, letting the orange peek through on the edges (try cork, wedge, kid, soft brown).

- if you wish, you can deepen the crease with a darker brown or black (handwritten, espresso, carbon) with a 219 (then blended with the 217)

- Highlight the inner corner and unber brow (I like blanc type and shroom)

This is a neutral work appropriate look with just a hint of color.  I incorporate pinks into my neutral looks in the same way!_

 

Sounds great! I'll try that.


----------



## dietcokeg (Mar 5, 2010)

if you want a subtle look for daytime using orange i would put the orange all over the lid and a deep brown (such as espresso) on the outer V and in the crease and blend it well.


----------



## L281173 (Mar 14, 2010)

Orange goes great with numerous colors such as Turquoise, Purple, Fuschia, Yellow, brown, beige


----------



## Steel Magnolia (Mar 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Katjamo* 

 
_Which navy blue would you recommend with MACs orange E/S?_

 

Sorry my reply took so long!

As has been said before, plumage is pretty with it. I also love graphology (navyish black), Prussian, Contrast, and Deep truth.

HTH! xx


----------



## purrtykitty (Mar 23, 2010)

I pair my oranges with yellow, pink, brown, bronze, purple, gold, and/or ivory.


----------



## goldenhen (Mar 23, 2010)

I wore Nars Mediteranee at the weekend and I loved it. It's a gold/orange duo. I put the gold half of Mediterannee all over the lid, darkened my centre crease with a tiny tiny bit of Wedge, did my outer crease/outer V with Samoa Silk and then put the orange half of Mediteranee in the far corner. I used White Gold pigment as my inner corner highlight - it almost has a greenish cast to it so it looked really interesting.


----------



## larababyx (Apr 14, 2010)

orange and yelllow is very summery ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 x


----------



## xjslx (Apr 21, 2010)

wow, this is such a useful thread.... orange shades has gotta be one of the most challenging colors to work with! =]


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Apr 23, 2010)

I use orange with matte black shadow.


----------

